# A beautiful memory of Barbara Cook RIP



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The aria-like "My White Knight," from the original Broadway cast recording of THE MUSIC MAN:






"Glitter and Be Gay" from CANDIDE:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> The aria-like "My White Knight," from the original Broadway cast recording of THE MUSIC MAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, just wonderful!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbara Cook " Losing My Mind " Follies :angel:
Very good song and performed of course.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Wonderful, just wonderful!!


The original Broadway cast recording of CANDIDE was actually the "gateway drug," so to speak, that led to my interest in opera.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> The original Broadway cast recording of CANDIDE was actually the "gateway drug," so to speak, that led to my interest in opera.


Interesting as Miss Cook helped me expand into Musical Comedy, when I'd been looking for alternatives to the popular music of the early 1980's. I'd always loved the old film musicals and the albums by Sinatra and Fitzgerald, but stage productions were hard to come by. Then I read in the paper about this Broadway star I'd never heard of coming to London. After that concert I realised I wasn't alone in my admiration for that era.

Only last week before hearing this sad news. I had ordered the original cast recording of Candide. It turned up this morning and this is from the reproduction of the original liner notes.

ON opening night (1st December 1956) of Candide, Bernstein came round before curtain up to wish me good luck. 
"Oh, by the way, Callas is out front".
"Thank you very much I really needed to know that." I said.
"Forget it, she'd kill for your high E flats."

Sometimes in Musical Comedy the young lover just needs to exude pure joy at being alive.

She's just had a first date…






I saw her twice more and she always lost the years when she sang this.

RIP


----------

